# Show off your quotes that motivate you



## CompanionLess (Jan 1, 2011)

Unless there is no other topic like this go on guys. 
I'll start with a couple of Richard Bandler's quotes.


If what you are doing isn't working, then do something else!

You are born with only two fears: fear of falling and fear of loud noise. All the rest is learned. And it's a lot of work!


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

Don't fear god,
Don't worry about death;
What is good is easy to get, and
What is terrible is easy to endure
- Epicurus

Although I'm not too sure about that third line, it does cheer me up.
And...

Each morning when I awake, I experience again a supreme pleasure - that of being Salvador Dali. 
- Salvador Dali


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

"Anyone can give up, it's the easiest thing in the world to do. But to hold it together when everyone else would understand if you fell apart, that's true strength."
 
Be brave. Take risks. Nothing can substitute experience.
-- Paulo Coelho
and the quote in my sig also by Paulo Coelho


----------



## oreily85 (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh I love this thread!

Ive got about a thousand quotes, but Ill keep it short LOL

"What you think of yourself is much more important than what others think of you"

and

"To avoid criticism , do nothing, say nothing, be nothing"


----------



## tazzycat (Jan 10, 2011)

Well the one in my signature is my favorite, but it's a lyric, and
"People do things just 'cause everyone else does and then they wonder why they feel empty all the time."-Lacey Mosley


----------



## Manning (Jan 23, 2011)

"The human understaning when it has once adopted an opinion (either as being the received opinion or as being agreeable to itself) draws all things else to support and agree with it."
(Francis Bacon)


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I am strong minded, I conquer everything.


----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow, mine are pretty crappy compared to every elses.

'Ships are safe in harbour, but that's not what they were built for'

FACT: you don't smile because you're happy, you're happy because you smile.


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

Consider your origin; you were not born to live like brutes, but to follow virtue and knowledge. - Dante Alighieri


----------



## Joline (Jan 23, 2011)

oreily85 said:


> Oh I love this thread!
> 
> Ive got about a thousand quotes, but Ill keep it short LOL
> 
> *"What you think of yourself is much more important than what others think of you"*


When I read this quote I liked it a lot, and then it came to me, that I probably think lesser of me than everybody else does, which is kind of sad...


----------



## oreily85 (Dec 5, 2010)

Joline said:


> When I read this quote I liked it a lot, and then it came to me, that I probably think lesser of me than everybody else does, which is kind of sad...


Awww thats no good 

Im sure you are severely underestimating yourself


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

"Cows are ultimately unknowable. If you fell in love with a cow, the lack
of emotional feedback would slowly drive you mad. You'd never know 
whether your feelings were reciprocated. You'd know if the cow thought 
it was going to rain, because it'd lie down. But you'd never know if its
heart skipped a beat when you whispered its name. That is the tragedy 
of human-cow romances." - Charlie Brooker


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

If you're going to get mad at me every time I do something stupid then I guess I'll just have to stop doing stupid things! 

- Homer Simpson


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I always think this thought when I get discouraged about my consistent lack of close relations with men- It's by Einstein, and it's something like this: _"Insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results."_

It encourages me to keep trying to put myself out there in various ways, because I can forget and not account for the fact that I can be a bit of a homebody, and I can't expect to meet men if I'm inside the vast majority of the time.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

"Life is a storm my young friend. You will bask in the sunlight one moment, be shattered on the rocks the next. What makes you a man is what you do when that storm comes." -Dumas.


----------



## CompanionLess (Jan 1, 2011)

I like Epicurus too, I think he was the most positive ancient philosopher:

Do not spoil what you have by desiring what you have not, remember that what you now have was once among the things you only hoped for.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

"I'm going to buy you an Xbox Connect tomorrow"
~ Mary

"I think everything about you is cool"
~ Mary


----------



## italkofdreams (Jan 29, 2011)

Never frown, even when you're sad, because you never know when someone is falling in love with your smile.
....corny, I know. But I like it.


----------



## tazzycat (Jan 10, 2011)

"Now I'm feeling so fly like a cheesestick, like like a cheesestick. Do it right, get a twizzler! BIG PIMPIN!"-My Mother
(Though it may not motivate others, it motivates me to get a job and move out as quickly as possible. XD)


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

'' Hey kid, DONT BE NOBODYS PUPPET '' -homeless man i met in sanfrancisco-


----------



## madjms (Jan 29, 2011)

Confidence is what makes a woman sexy.


----------



## milkteef (Dec 26, 2010)

Ooh I love quotes!

I'll post some I made up myself (well some are losely based from other songs, other quotes etc) lol

"Face your demons, stand up to them, and let them know this is YOUR life to live...YOU are the boss they will soon fade away" cowering in fear"

"Live your life, this is your one shot don't waste it, fear is weak...it is an illusion"

"You were born with a fatal disease, it's called life...so live like you're dying because you really are and you never know when youe time is up"


----------



## sociallyconscious (Mar 27, 2009)

milkteef said:


> Ooh I love quotes!
> 
> I'll post some I made up myself (well some are losely based from other songs, other quotes etc) lol
> 
> ...


I truly love your quotes =)


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

It's known, but I still have it engraved on my forehead:

"It's not about how hard you hit, it's about how hard you can get hit and move forward!" -Rocky(Might be different)


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

"One of the greatest discoveries a man makes, one of his great surprises, is to find he can do what he was afraid he couldn't do. " - Henry Ford

^^It's really true when you accomplish something you think were previously not capable of.


"Anyone who stops learning is old, whether at twenty or eighty. Anyone who keeps learning stays young. The greatest thing in life is to keep your mind young." - Henry Ford

"Even a mistake may turn out to be the one thing necessary to a worthwhile achievement." - Henry Ford


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

you want me to expose my quotes?? here's one of my faves:

"always keep a litter bag in your car. that way, when it gets full, you can just throw it out the window."

I forget who said it.


----------



## sunkist25 (Feb 21, 2011)

My all-time favorite quote is courtesy of Fullmetal Alchemist:
"A lesson without pain is meaningless, for you cannot gain something without sacrificing something alse in return. But once you have overcome that pain and made it your own, you will gain a heart that is stronger than everything else."


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ValiantThor said:


> '' Hey kid, DONT BE NOBODYS PUPPET '' -homeless man i met in sanfrancisco-


haha, that reminds me of one I got one day from a homeless man in Fresno (California's own toilet):

"you're too damn skinny. you need to eat lunch"


----------



## LilA67 (Jan 14, 2011)

"Some days I feel like I wanna quit, But I pray too long and dreamed and worked too hard for it." -Eve: Life Is So Hard

*"*Everything is scary if you look at it. So you just got to live." -Mary J. Blige

"'Cause sometimes you feel tired, feel weak, and when you feel weak, you feel like you wanna just give up.
But you gotta search within you, you gotta find that inner strength and just pull that **** out of you and get that motivation to not give up and not be a quitter, no matter how bad you wanna just fall flat on your face and collapse." -Eminem: Till I Collapse


----------



## acoc100 (Apr 6, 2008)

message deleted


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

"You've got your passion, You've got your pride, but don't you know that only fools are satisfied? Dream on, but don't imagine they'll all come true..." Billy Joel

"Are you gonna give up like a B---, Or Jump the F-- up?!" Soulfly Feat. Corey Taylor


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

Our doubts are traitors, 
And makes us lose the good we oft might win,
By fearing to attempt

- Shakespeare


----------



## yogafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

"I have learned that sucess is to be measured not so much by the position that one has reached in life as by the obstacles which he has overcome while trying to succeed."

"We make a living by what we get, but we make a life by what we give."

"Always be a first-rate version of yourself, instead of a second-rate version of somebody else."


----------



## Bobred (Feb 26, 2011)

A few of my favourite quotes:

'What seems to be, is, to those to whom it seems to be' William Blake

'We are what we think, all that we are arises from our thoughts, from our thoughts we make the world' The Buddha

'Living is easy with eyes closed, misunderstanding everything you see' John Lennon

Carpe Diem - 'seize the day'


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

Each day is an opportunity to travel back into tomorrow's past and change it. ~Robert Brault, www.robertbrault.com


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

"We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at 
the stars." - Oscar Wilde

"If you are not making someone else's life better, you are wasting your time." - Will Smith

"If you find it in your heart to care for somebody else, you will have succeeded." - Maya Angelou

"So what signifies wishing and hoping for better Times. We may make these Times better, if we bestir ourselves. Industry need not wish, as Poor Richard says, and he that lives upon Hope will die fasting. There are no Gains without Pains..." - Benjamin Franklin

"Be soft. Do not let the world make you hard. Do not let the pain make you hate. Do not let the bitterness steal your sweetness. Take pride that even though the rest of the world may disagree, you still believe it to be a beautiful place." - Unknown

"One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure it's worth watching.” - Unknown


----------



## Jennifer Clayton (Nov 19, 2010)

"When you're standing at the bottom, you can only go up from here."

I love this quote because we so often feel like we have completely hit rock bottom, the lowest of lowest points. But you have to realize that eventually, you can't get any lower (unless you die) and so even improving in a small way means something, it means you are moving up from the very bottom. If we are at the bottom, all we can do is go up. Very inpsiring to me.


----------



## Retranslated (Mar 2, 2011)

I live for quotes.

"I'm going to let you in on a little secret. Every day, once a day, give yourself a present. Don't plan it, don't wait for it, just let it happen. Could be a new shirt at the men's store, a catnap in your office chair, or two cups of good, hot, black coffee." - Agent Dale Cooper - Twin Peaks

"Aiyyo I'm gonna be on the top, that's all my eyes can see
Victory is mine, yeah surprisingly" - "Work" by Gang Starr
*
Leo*: _[on Lord John Marbury]_ You're gonna let him loose in the White House, where there's liquor and women?*
Bartlet*: We can hide the women. But the man deserves a drink.
-- The West Wing

*Leo*: You want to see me orchestrate this right now? You want to see me mobilize these people? These people who would walk into fire if you told them to. These people who showed up to lead. These people who showed up to fight. [points at Charlie] That guy gets death threats because he's black and he dates your daughter! He was warned: "Do not show up to this place. Your life will be in danger." He said, "To hell with that, I'm going anyway." You said, "No." Prudent or not prudent, this 21 year old for 600 dollars a week says, "I'm going where I want to because a man stands up!"

-- Also from The West Wing.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

"Let all that is be."

"We jumped ship at two in the morning. I was so confused; so used to dry land, I didn't understand those liquid mountains shifting at the touch of god's hand."

"All of the flowers gone to waste, not on their stems anymore, shrivelling up like old women in the plastic vases from the store."

"How could I be so immature, to think he could replace the missing elements in me?"

"All is full of love."

"No one's laughing at god, we're all laughing with god."


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

look at my sig


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

Don't worry about today as if it was the end of the world, in Australia it is already tomorrow. 

Sometimes people build up walls not to keep other people out but to see who cares enough to brake them down

Hide yo kids, hide yo wife, and hide yo husband cause they rapin' everybody out here

Also my signature


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

dazed and confused, slater- "fixin' to be a lot better, man"


----------



## wickedtruth (Feb 19, 2011)

What scare you more, the doing it or laying on your death bed regretting it and not able to change it?


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

You may become more aware of certain things, but as Niamh said, you are already perfect.

Happiness is a matter of one's most ordinary and everyday mode of consciousness being busy and lively and unconcerned with self. ~Iris Murdoch

it's alright,
cause there's beauty in breakdown

You came to me to learn the pleasure of life and the pleasure of art. Perhaps I am chosen to teach you something much more wonderful-- the meaning of sorrow and its beauty. 

"No one needs a smile as much as a person who fails to give one."

because I don't really think they're bad,
I think they're just scared.

I have been challenged and changed, reminded that love is that simple answer to so many of our hardest questions. 

With all its sham, drudgery, and broken dreams, it is still a beautiful world.

"When people show you who they are, believe them the first time." -Maya Angelou 

"...Generally, by the time you are Real, most of your hair has been loved off, and your eyes drop out and you get loose in the joints and very shabby. But these things don't matter at all, because once you are Real you can't be ugly, except to people who don't understand..."

I have a song, deep in my heart, And only I can hear it. If I close my eyes and sit very still It is so easy to listen to my song. When my eyes are open and I am so busy and moving and busy, If I take time and listen very hard, I can still hear my Heartsong. It makes me feel happy. Happier than ever. Happier than everywhere And everything and everyone In the whole wide world Happy like thinking about Going to Heaven when I die.

All people have a special song Inside their hearts. Everyone in the whole wide world Has a special Heartsong. If you believe in magical, musical hearts, And if you believe you can be happy, Then you, too, will hear your song. Mattie Stepanek

Cole lives in the woods, works in a cave, hates his father, writes dirty words on bathroom walls, and shakes in social situations - please allow him to explain. 

"If you enter this world knowing you are loved and you leave this world knowing the same, then everything that happens in between can be dealt with." -Michael Jackson 

you don’t have to prove you’re perfect

we're called to hold our hands against the wounds of a broken world, to stop the bleeding

We are only asked to love, to offer hope to the many hopeless. We don't get to choose all the endings, but we are asked to play the rescuers. We won't solve all mysteries and our hearts will certainly break in such a vulnerable life, but it is the best way. We were made to be lovers bold in broken places, pouring ourselves out again and again until we're called home. 

god bless the last ones, maybe the last ones are the lucky ones
the ones who got this whole thing figured out 
cause when they go looking for something beautiful 
they start looking from the inside out 

Closing time, open all the doors
And let you out into the world

"It is no measure of health to be well adjusted﻿ to a profoundly sick society. " -J.Krishnamurti-

If there be a hell upon earth, it is to be found in a melancholy man's heart.

"if you're suffering let that be a chance to humble yourself"

“Today you are You, that is truer than true. There is no one alive who is Youer than You.” • Dr. Seuss

“The curious paradox is that when I accept myself just as I am, then I can change.” - Carl Rogers


"The fearless are merely fearless. People who act in spite of their fear are truly brave." -James A. LaFond-Lewis


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

"It is better to die standing on one's feet, than to live on your knees." -Emiliano Zapata


----------



## GreenSheep (Mar 12, 2011)

"If your going through hell, keep going" -Winston Churchill


----------



## jmw1112632 (Mar 8, 2011)

It's St. Patrick's Day. I should be out getting drunk right? Instead I'm reading a book and came across a great quote that I'd like to share. It's by Alfred Alder.

“It is the individual who is not interested in his fellow men who has the greatest difficulties in life and provides the greatest injury to others. It is from among such individuals that all human failures spring.”

Just something to think about. I really like it, it makes me want to be a better person.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Got this one from my nutritionist today:

"If you were walking down the street and you fell on your face, you wouldn't just lie there in the street forever. So when you mess up, instead of sitting around and thinking, 'That's it, I messed up, why bother?' just get up and keep on going."


----------



## Hell Boy (Apr 1, 2011)

"A pessimist is one who makes difficulties of his opportunities,
and an optimist is one who makes opportunities of his difficulties."
--- Harry S. Truman


----------



## llamamama (Jan 19, 2011)

"A statesman who keeps his ear permanently glued to the ground will have neither elegance of posture nor flexibility of movement." - Abba Eben
^ Basically, stop being self-conscious


"Death is not the greatest loss in life. The greatest loss is what dies inside us while we live." - Norman Cousins



“Paralyze resistance with persistence” - Woody Hayes


Some of my own quotes:
"Successful (perfect) people look like they never fall because they get right back up every time they do"

"You are a product of your environment. Therefore, your environment is as authentic as you. You are not superior and not inferior than your environment."

"There is no such thing as being perfect. You can either admit you are imperfect, or become nothing."


----------



## eleda (Mar 14, 2011)

"I am a special, valuable and unique person. I deserve to feel good about myself."

"Every day in every way I'm getting better and better"

"What doesn't kill me makes me stronger."

"In the absence of light darkness prevails"

"A child without courage is like a night with no stars."


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

"The thing that makes us most normal," Reiko said, "Is knowing that we're not normal."


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

"The best time to plant a tree is 20 years ago, the next best time is now"


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

"He who makes a beast of himself gets rid of the pain of being a man" -- Samuel Johnson

Motivates me to make a beast of myself all the time.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

These aren't all positive, but they kinda make me feel better.

"I'm viewed as this weird, crippled character. But you got to take your lumps." - Billy Corgan, from Smashing Pumpkins

"I do actually believe in love. I can't say that I'm 100 percent successful in that department, but I think it's one of the few worthwhile human experiences. It's cooler than anything I can think of right now." - Trent Reznor, from Nine Inch Nails

"I think the most important thing about music is the sense of escape." - Thom Yorke, from Radiohead


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

"Certain defects are necessary for the existence of individuality."

- Johann Wolfgang von Goethe


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

" if you even dream of beating me, you better wake up and apologize" muhammed ali


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

The pain chooses you, you choose the suffering.


----------



## ConfusedMuse (Jan 26, 2011)

"Life is like riding a bicycle. To keep your balance you must keep moving" - Albert Einstein


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

*WATCH IT WATCH IT WATCH IT!*

When I saw the ending of the movie "Suckerpunch" I fell in love with the quote. :clap I'm even considering getting part of it as a tattoo hehe.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

You know, you came from nothing and you're going back to nothing.
What have you lost? Nothing.
- Always Look on the Bright Side of Life, Monty Python


----------



## Buriteri (Mar 21, 2011)

Kakaka said:


> You know, you came from nothing and you're going back to nothing.
> What have you lost? Nothing.
> - Always Look on the Bright Side of Life, Monty Python


Ah i love that, i have that song on my mp3 player and i usually play it on days when i feel down. It's inspirational yet amusing.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

*Alfred D Souza ...*

"For a long time, it seemed to me that life was about to begin --Real life.
But there was always some obstacle in the way, something to be gotten through first, some unfinished business, time still to be served, a debt to be paid. Then life would begin. At last it dawned on me that these obstacles were my life."*
 
*This perspective has helped me to see that there is no way to happiness. Happiness is the way.

So, treasure every moment that you have. And treasure it more because you shared it with someone special, special enough to spend your time ... and remember that time waits for no one ...
So stop waiting until you finish school ... 
until you go back to school ... 
until you lose ten pounds ... 
until you gain ten pounds ... 
until you have kids ... 
until your kids leave the house ... 
until you start work ... 
until you retire ... 
until you get married ... 
until you get divorced ... 
until Friday night ... 
until Sunday morning ... 
until you get a new car or home ... 
until your car or home is paid off ... 
until spring, until summer ... 
until fall ... 
until winter ... 
until you are off welfare ... 
until the first or fifteenth ... 
until your song comes on ... 
until you've had a drink ... 
until you've sobered up ... 
until you die ... 
until you are born again to decide that there is no better time than right now to be happy ...

Happiness is the journey ... not the destination


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

_"And finally, this question the mystery of who's story it will be of who draws the curtain.
Who is it that chooses our steps in the dance, who drives us mad lashes us with whips and 
crowns us with victory when we survive the impossible. Who is it that does all these things.
Who honors those we love for the very life we live? Who sends monsters to kill us and at
the same time sings that we'll never die? Who teaches us what's real, how to laugh at
life? Who decides why we live and what we'll die to defend? Who chains us? And who holds
the key that can set us free?

...It's you, you have all the weapons you need. Now fight!"_
-Suckerpunch


----------



## IsThereAComputerOption (Apr 15, 2011)

Kakaka said:


> You know, you came from nothing and you're going back to nothing.
> What have you lost? Nothing.
> - Always Look on the Bright Side of Life, Monty Python


This is great.

THEY CAME FIRST for the Communists,
and I didn't speak up because I wasn't a Communist.

THEN THEY CAME for the trade unionists,
and I didn't speak up because I wasn't a trade unionist.

THEN THEY CAME for the Jews,
and I didn't speak up because I wasn't a Jew.

THEN THEY CAME for me
and by that time no one was left to speak up.


----------



## Nytol (Apr 28, 2011)

leonardess said:


> you want me to expose my quotes?? here's one of my faves:
> 
> "always keep a litter bag in your car. that way, when it gets full, you can just throw it out the window."
> 
> I forget who said it.


PMSL, I love that 



skipmania said:


> My all-time favorite quote is courtesy of Fullmetal Alchemist:
> "A lesson without pain is meaningless, for you cannot gain something without sacrificing something alse in return. But once you have overcome that pain and made it your own, you will gain a heart that is stronger than everything else."


That is very true, we seem to learn very little from the good time, only when life kicks us up the arse do we sit up and take notice.


----------



## Nytol (Apr 28, 2011)

"If you view all the things that happen to you, both good and bad, as opportunities, then you operate out of a higher level of consciousness."


"Religious people are afraid of going to Hell, Spiritual people have been there"

-Les Brown


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

_I'd rather be hated for who I am, than loved for who I am not._ Kurt Cobain


----------



## wonderingthemeaning (Nov 22, 2009)

"I exist as I am, that is enough,
If no other in the world be aware I sit content,
And if each and all be aware I sit content.

One world is aware and by far the largest to me, and that is
myself,
And whether I come to my own to-day or in ten thousand or
ten million years,
I can cheerfully take it now, or with equal cheerfulness 
*I can wait*." - Walt Whitman


----------



## Franky (Nov 15, 2008)

I like the one on my signature below.


----------

